# 2013 Cartels size problem



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't get mediums if I were you. Maxed out straps will suck in powder, if you can even fit. I have mediums and a 10 boot, so taking pics of my setup wouldn't help


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

How about a pic from the top showing both edges?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I know how to center my bindings dude,

there are only 3 holes and as I said even on the furthest hole back I have a 2cm imbalance.

Here is the toe on the 2011s










and the 2013 restricted cartels










Any suggestions?

If the mediums won't work then I am stuck. 

I was thinking Burton may know about this issue as it will be the same for anyone with a size 11 reduced footprint boot. Maybe they have a new disk that allows me to adjust a bit further back like the 2011. I will contact them tomorrow.

If not then I am not sure what to do. It will be the same for all the reflex bindings and my 2011 disks wont fit in the 2013s so that is not a solution:icon_scratch:.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I am not saying you don't know how to center your bindings, _dude_

a photo from the top would show us what your angles are and what exactly the situation is. You know, showing context. Just a zoomed in shot of your toes hanging off the edge, is just that. I'm scrolling up and down the page trying to imagine your whole binding.

what's the ww of the board? 

No, Burton doesn't have a disc for that. They've got a special disc for side to side adjustment though, but you can't flip it otherwise you lose the reflex flex.

and the medium discs are the same size as the large, so your fundamental problem wouldn't change.

btw do you extend the gas pedal at all?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't say anything about this years cartels but the 2011 cartels I rode in a medium with a size 10.5 worked perfectly. I would assume the medium would easily accomodate the extra half size. It's worth going to the store with your boots to get the right fit.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

We actually do recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> We actually do recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11.


Any suggestion for cartel 2013 regional love On k2 t1 db size 10.5 or Dc status size 10?

Am i good with large?


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure as i don't have those boots around to check the fit for you. My guess is a medium but if it were me, i'd go into a shop and check the fit to make a sizing decision.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> I'm not sure as i don't have those boots around to check the fit for you. My guess is a medium but if it were me, i'd go into a shop and check the fit to make a sizing decision.


K thanks a lot


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

BurtonBindings said:


> We actually do recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11.


I appreciate your help with this

on the burton website it says this

Sites-Burton_JP-Site

It clearly says size 28+ (cm) or 10+ for size L. 

While it does say 26-29 and 8-11 for medium there is no info that the shrinkage tech will require M size for 11s or 29cm.

I was aware that I could squeeze into an M but I would rather rock an L (your website says I can) because the straps fit better.

So my only solution is to exchange and rock the M size bindings? 

Please get that info up on your website and to your reps.

It would have saved me some hassle.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Supra said:


> I am not saying you don't know how to center your bindings, _dude_
> 
> a photo from the top would show us what your angles are and what exactly the situation is. You know, showing context. Just a zoomed in shot of your toes hanging off the edge, is just that. I'm scrolling up and down the page trying to imagine your whole binding.
> 
> ...



Apologies if that came off wrong, I realize you are trying to help.

As you see Burton are recommending the Ms so I think I will go with that. 

The gas pedal is at its shortest setting. I agree the photos don't make it that clear, neither will the view from the top. You will just have to take my word that its 2cm further back so my heel is 2cm further out than my toe. 

The thing that threw me is that the 2011s can be adjusted to center with the exact same boots and board:dunno:.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have '12 Vitas wearing 9's (fairly high profile '09 32 Lashed) on Mediums.

To your original post even though you already have Burton's help, I will agree with your difficulties just so you realize you are in company here. I really like these bindings, but between the solid plastic design (which I love but makes the heel loop not move) and the reflex in the disc, there really is hardly any way to make this adjustment.

To their credit I spent some time on the phone with Burton (none on hold) and they sent me out a bag with like 8 discs for me to try(indeed one of those sets did work better, basically you have ones where the holes are parallel to the reflex bend, or perpendicular to it).

GL with the mediums, but perhaps you would do well with a different set of discs.:dunno:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> GL with the mediums, but perhaps you would do well with a different set of discs.:dunno:












Its not the best picture but you can see I have the adjustment holes parallel to the reflex bend. It allows for some centering adjustment just not enough, I need 1 more hole that isn't there. It is there on the 2011s which allow for further adjustment.

To Burton do you have any reflex disks available that will allow more front/ back adjustment?

That would be my preferred solution.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

we actually can't make a re:flex disc with more toe/heel adjustment due to the material thickness to support the screw without peeling through the disc due to the inner ring or "claw" on the Re:Flex disc. The only reason for the "clawed" inner ring is a stop-gate so someone doesn't try to put the wrong disc in the wrong baseplate.

So our sizing chart is very general, shrinkage vs not shrinkage, vs. other brands; etc, we needed to be able to say sizes and not brands or even models. A lot of times, riders have no idea what shrinkage tech is let alone what model boot they riding. So I don't think it's a misleading size chart, i just think it's very general.

Honestly, you really should be in a size medium. In fact, Mikkel just switched over to Medium in a US size 11 Ion and Imperial.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Just to update this thread I managed to exchange for mediums. 

My size 11 rulers are snug, but fit well. 

If you run a size 11 with reduced footprint you will NEED MEDIUMS for most boots. Definitely check before you buy. 

This is because the new reflex bindings don't allow for as much *centering adjustment* as the older non reflex binding disks.

My size 11s fit the straps just fine on the large, but I cannot center them on my proto CT.

Burton Japan totally helped me out with this and big props to their customer service:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

I would personally like to see them go a step further and make a little note in their size chart about reduced footprint sizing.

Several people PM'd me with the same problem and they were previous (non reflex) burton binding owners. 

Seems people don't worry (including me) about the fit, they assume the adjustments will be the same when buying the same brand binding for use on the same board with the same boots.

While this is a mistaken assumption its an easy one and obviously a fairly common mistake. Maybe a little note on the binding chart would be a good idea?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

On my first run out with the medium bindings I ran into a small issue. 

Now I am centered, but the medium toe straps pinch my little toes in the boots(size 11 29cm). The medium toe straps just do not fit, to the point where it was painful to ride. Fortunately Burton have been really cool and I now have some extra L size toe caps.

Just be aware at size 11 with reduced footprint there are sizing issues. Either you get centered with mediums or the toe caps are too small. 

Always check and try on thoroughly before you buy.

I am really liking the bindings though. Super playful with enough response to do some serious riding.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

weird..i have 10.5 Libertines with L Restricted Cartels with 0 problem centering the bindings at all and 0 fit issues.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> weird..i have 10.5 Libertines with L Restricted Cartels with 0 problem centering the bindings at all and 0 fit issues.


That's because they probably have a longer outsole profile than Dreampow's 11's with shrink tech. It seems like Dreampow's boots just fall into that particular range where the large just can't accomodate.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

why not Buy aftermarket ultra cap straps in large or have Burton send you some?

My bindings are all frankenstoked. I use women's large, because after EST came out, Mediums do not fit my boot ( the EST trays got larger).

Medium 08 cartels with straps off 2011 EST CO2 ankle straps, ultra straps ( the rubber caps)

Womens Large Lexa 2012, with straps 2011 EST CO2 ankle and ultra cap straps in medium


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Buy aftermarket ultra cap straps in large or have Burton send you some.


Burton already sent me some:thumbsup:. 

Just saying if you fall in between the size ranges you may have issues so check it out before you buy and try them on in a shop.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

looks like if I go reflex(rocking triads now) I will have to go with a medium too. I run a 10.5 thirtytwo lashed and have always ran large burton bindings. to center the boot I always have to push the binding toward the toe side to get them to center. My heal hangs a tad bit out further but I never noticed a difference.


----------

